# Termites



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I suppose so, especially if you had a lot of them and some time. I've not generally heard of them being a treatable problem. Anyone else??


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

AAH, They eat wood! Seems they could ruin your hive!


----------



## KrisRamires (Apr 12, 2016)

They can damage your home. So take precautions and stay away from termite infestation.


----------

